# Freaky Pics



## Mudimans (Oct 31, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has seen these, weird, its bad enough seeing someone do it with string


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 31, 2008)

and another one for good measure


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 31, 2008)

OK, thats just sick/weird/unhumain......


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 31, 2008)

so thats what people do with their big nostrils.......


----------



## stripe (Oct 31, 2008)

the poor snakes!


he's in pain too, crying in the last ones


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 31, 2008)

Honestly, I hope it hurts like hell. I wonder how he even got them in there, somehow i don't think they would be too willing


----------



## pepper (Oct 31, 2008)

looks like someone has been playing with photo shop to me.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmmm they look to real for photoshop somehow


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 31, 2008)

pepper said:


> looks like someone has been playing with photo shop to me.



na iv seen this done on Ripleys Believe It Or Not

haven't u ever eaten noodles and sneezed? it comes out ur nose lol theres a trick to doing it..some people just have nothing better to do and figure it out


----------



## Kirby (Oct 31, 2008)

pepper said:


> looks like someone has been playing with photo shop to me.



they are real, quite alot of people do this through africa and asia. in various shows etc. 

their was a man who died, because for years he used small venomous snakes, and one day he got bit up his nose..


----------



## jessb (Oct 31, 2008)

I hate to think what would happen if he sneezed...


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 31, 2008)

We often talk about reptiles being addictive, I guess this is what happens when you start snorting them like other drugs.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 31, 2008)

BrownHash said:


> We often talk about reptiles being addictive, I guess this is what happens when you start snorting them like other drugs.



lol *crackle* LOL good one


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 31, 2008)

Brownhash that is hilarious, i wonder what the effects would be


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is just sick, i'd hate to know what the snakes were thinking when they were trying to stick them in the nose to come out of the mouth!


----------



## BlindSnake (Oct 31, 2008)

If he was a white guy i'd be impessed. But that's just like thowing a hot dog down a hallway.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 31, 2008)

*PMSL *Blindsnake


----------



## shane14 (Oct 31, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> If he was a white guy i'd be impessed. But that's just like thowing a hot dog down a hallway.



racist LOL


----------



## coz666 (Nov 1, 2008)

thats nothin try this
lol
smart, hey. but the illusion is that the cobra strikes down wards, so he is fairly safe
still, i wouldnt. ha ha


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 1, 2008)

coz666 said:


> thats nothin try this
> lol
> smart, hey. but the illusion is that the cobra strikes down wards, so he is fairly safe
> still, i wouldnt. ha ha


 
Plus in the countries they do that in, they take their venom glands out (most of the time, depends where you go)

One of those snakes in the 1st pics looks like a Northern Tree Snake


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 1, 2008)

What about the "always wash your hands before and after handling your snake"? 

Whats the bet he dont wash the snakes 1st?


----------



## krefft (Nov 1, 2008)

Kids don't try this at home. Especially if you keep pythons.


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 1, 2008)

pepper said:


> looks like someone has been playing with photo shop to me.



No, these photo's and one's like them are real.

The poor snakes I am sure don't just crawl up through their facial cavities, I am sure that there would be a fair amount of cruelty towards the snakes to achieve this.


----------



## euphorion (Nov 1, 2008)

completely photoshopped, focus is all wrong


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Nov 1, 2008)

remind me not to eat breakfast at the computer anymore.
the thumbnails were fine to look at.
but once i opened them up...
i just cant eat anymore, for fear that my toast will crawl up my nose ):


----------



## gelusmuse (Nov 1, 2008)

Man, I've done it with spaghetti but with snakes - that's sick.


----------



## aoife (Nov 10, 2008)

poor snakeys! What on earth would posess someone to do that? too much spare time i think!


----------



## TCxxx (Nov 10, 2008)

They're really nice looking little snakes. Love the green and black ones, really pretty.
The little guy in the second from the left looks mighty pissed-off though. Can't say i blame it.
Does any1 happen to know what species they are. Id be really interested to know.


----------



## Emzie (Nov 10, 2008)

When in a persons life are they just sitting around when a light bulb pops up on there head and thinks ‘I wonder if I could get a snake to go up my nose and come out of my mouth”


----------

